# For the DIY/FAQ: Audi OEM Head Units 1984-2005



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Audi Head Units - 1984-2005*
_
just compiled a list of audi's head units from the last few decades. hope it helps someone. 
-Brad_
*Rothenburg*








Audi part Number
443 035 093 
Years/Models
1984-1987 4000 series, Coupe GT 
1984-1988 5000 series 
Size
Single Din
Sources
-Cassette player with auto-reverse 
-AM
-FM
Manufacturer
Blaupunkt 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Wiesbaden*








Audi part Number
893 035 180 
Years/Models
1988-1992 80/90 series, Coupe quattro 
Size
Single Din
Sources
-Cassette player with auto-reverse 
-AM
-FM
-External CD Changer
Manufacturer
Blaupunkt 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Delta*








Audi part Number
893 035 093 
Years/Models
1989-1991 100/200 series, V8 
Size
Single Din
Sources
-Cassette player with auto-reverse 
-AM
-FM
-External CD Changer
Manufacturer
Blaupunkt 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Gamma CC*








Audi part Number
4A0 035 093 
4A0 035 192 (bose)
Years/Models
1993-1995 Audi 90 
1994-1995 Cabriolet 
Late 1991 100/200 and V8 
1992-1994 100, S4, V8 
1995 A6 V8 
Size
Single Din
Sources
-Cassette player with auto-reverse 
-AM
-FM
-External CD changer
-Telephone Mute
Manufacturer
Blaupunkt 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Delta CC*








Audi part Number
4D0 035 192 
8A0 035 192 (Cabriolet) 
Years/Models
1996-1997 A4, A6, Cabriolet 
1995.5 S6 
1997 A8 
Size
Single Din
Sources
-Cassette player with auto-reverse 
-AM
-FM
-External CD changer
-Telephone Mute
Manufacturer
Blaupunkt 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Concert*








Audi part Number
Audi part # 4B0 035 186 
Audi part # 8N0 035 186 (USA) 
Years/Models
1998-1999 A4, A6, A8 
2000-2001 TT 
Size
Single Din
Sources
-Cassette player with auto-reverse 
-AM
-FM
-External CD changer
-Telephone Mute
Manufacturer
Matsu****a 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Symphony*








Audi part Number
8D0 035 195 (A4, S4) 
4B0 035 195 (A6) 
4D0 035 195 B (A8, S8) 
Years/Models
2000-2001 A4, A6, A8, S8, allroad 
2000-2002 S4 
Size
Double Din
Sources
-Single CD 
-Cassette player with auto-reverse 
-AM
-FM
-External CD changer
-Telephone Mute
-NAV Voice 
Manufacturer
Matsu****a 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Concert II*








Audi part Number
Audi part # 8P0 035 186 (European A3) 
Audi part # 8E0 035 186 (European A4)
Audi part # 4B0 057 186 (European A6) 
Years/Models
2002-2005 TT 
Most Euro-spec A3, A4, A6
Size
Single Din
Sources
-Single CD 
-AM
-FM
-External CD changer
-Telephone Mute
-NAV Voice 
-Sat Radio (optional)
Manufacturer
Matsu****a 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Symphony II*








Audi part Number
8P0 035 195 (A3) 
8E0 035 195 (A4) 
4B0 035 195 (A6) 
Years/Models
2002-2005 A4, A6, S6, RS6, A8, S8, allroad 
2005 S4 
Size
Double Din
Sources
-Built in 6CD Changer
-Cassette player with auto-reverse 
-AM
-FM
-External CD changer
-Telephone Mute
-NAV Voice 
-Sat Radio (optional)
Manufacturer
Matsu****a



_Modified by bhb399mm at 11:56 AM 6-26-2006_


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

is this not going to find its way into the FAQ?


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

any fresh pictures ?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (L33t A2)*








will update them ASAP! 
still moving my pictures to my new server


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

updated pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jgar (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

Is the Concert II Euro tuning compatible?


----------



## Hid_Mann (Sep 13, 2004)

*up from the dead*

still no new pic's, eh?


----------

